# To cut sugar leaves or not....



## reverof (Aug 6, 2011)

That is the question. What do more people do or prefer.

Cut all you can?
Trim them up?
leave the small ones be?

Obviously this question is in reference to harvesting.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 6, 2011)

im a hippie I guess cus I take off NOO leaves .. when the plant finishes towards the end of flower it starts pulling nutes from all the leaves.. causing yellowing ect.. the more you remove.. the less nutes are available to the plant


----------



## cacamal (Aug 6, 2011)

depends on the bag appeal you want and if you are going to make resin products. i leave sugar leaves but admit a lot of the "sugar" falls off by the time ou finish a pound or two. cuts down on trim time though.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 6, 2011)

holy shit you said when trimming .. im high lol.. sorry .. Ya I go for as beautiful as possible.. but .. thats prob for 2 reasons.. I make has.. so the more sugar leaves the better.. and im in cali so everyone is PICKY lol


----------



## kizzzzurt (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't make anything out of mine so I just take off the giant fan leaves and leave most of the ones around the bud (the sugar leaves).


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2011)

I prefer to roll my smoke, I found by leaving the sugar leaves on once dried and cut up the buds smoke better.


----------



## reverof (Aug 6, 2011)

I am almost shocked... everyone here is about in agreement with the same answer... leavem! granted alotaball cuts them for hash and somewhat picky people I understand that, but everyone seems to think the same, with their own reasons. Thats great. Still hope to hear people chime in and give responses, lets see how it goes.


----------



## kizzzzurt (Aug 6, 2011)

The only reason I'd ever see to cut off ALL of the leaves, is for bag appeal.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 6, 2011)

one think i noticed though.. is that if you trim off all the leaf matter.. it smells and taste better sooner .. (with less curing) .. if your gonna leave it leafy just make sure you get a GOOD cure because the leaves will make it harsh..

If its for personal and your not gonna make hash, wax , edibles.. I wouldnt cut any sugar leaves off and just cure it real well....


----------



## Prefontaine (Aug 6, 2011)

I like to smoke sugar leaf joints, as a former cigarette smoker it alleviates it makes me feel like im smoking a cig without getting asthmatic.


----------



## Prefontaine (Aug 6, 2011)

that is why I would remove them, but I think fat nugs with little whispery leaves tinkling at you has more bag appeal then those shaved nugs they have at the dispensary,


----------



## BonedOutDino420 (Aug 7, 2011)

I usually trim all my sugar trim, but I make qwiso hash all the time. I'd rather smoke has than leaves


----------



## elduece (Aug 7, 2011)

Leave the sugar leaves on for a nice slow dry.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2011)

i trim hard and deep (that's what she said?)

i get rid of all those sugar leaves as much as i can. use them for kief or give them away to clients to give them that warm and fuzzy feeling.

i like seeing a nug without any leaf on it, just bud, bud, and bud.

your mileage may vary


----------



## pickle8 (Aug 8, 2011)

I cut off what I can of the sugar leaves. I try to cut them flushwith the bud so nothing is sticking out past the buds.


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Aug 9, 2011)

I cut off every single bit of leaf i can. Put to oneside and make hash out of it. When i have left Sugar Leafs on , it resulted in a harsher smoke. And theres nothing like a primo bud in its finished state. Another thing i do is if the leafs are super frosty then ill dry them out soon as i can and ill smoke frosty trim while the buds are drying out.


----------



## canefan (Aug 9, 2011)

To Leave or Not to leave, certainly is a good question. A well trim bud looks great in a bag for sale and a bud with its' sugar leaves looks nice and frosty in my cure jar. When you trim all the sugar leaves of your bud you are exposing all of your resin crystals to hazards of handling. The sugar leaves are there to help protect your bud and the resin on it. I understand the bag appeal part, if you are selling it, trim away. If you are keeping it for yourself or close friends keep the sugar leaves on to protect your bud until it is ready to smoke.
Here is a little project for those willing to partake. Trim a few buds up nice and close place them in your cure jar, then take an equal amount of bud with their sugar leaves intact in another cure jar. When the cure is over and you are ready to sample your prize buds, check out the amount of crystals attached to the jars. I think you will find you have much more resin stuck to the jar that contains your nice pretty trimmed buds.
Happy Growing


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Aug 9, 2011)

Good point about crystals gettin stuck to the jar without the trim on. Sounds logical. 

Its just i get a smoother smoke when there isnt any trim on what so ever and if i start fookin about with the bud when its dried cured trying to take the trim off then, it can get a bit messy thus crushing crystals etc So its a catch 22 i reckon.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 9, 2011)

When I start to be able to harvest I will cut the sugar leafs off because I want some thing to smoke if I have no bud left but also because I can turn around and make Hash, ISO Oil, Honey Oil, butter and more with the sugar leafs.


----------

